# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Επιλογη δραπανου

## marks

Παιδια βαζω κυριως συναγερμους καμερες και θελω να αγορασω ενα δραπανο κρουστικο ρευματος δεν θελω πνευματικο γιατι δεν κανω σκαψιματα, συνηθως μονο τρυπες και ξετρυπια κατα κορον, μεχρι τωρα να καταλαβετε δουλευα με ενα πρασινο bosh 700w, για πειτε καμια γνωμη τι να παρω βλεπω μεγαλες διαφορες στις τιμες αναλογως την εταιρεια και εχω ψιλοκολησει

----------


## ikaros1978

το bosch δεν σε εβγαλε παληκαρι? αν εχεις παραπονο απ αυτο κοιτα κανα still...makita...μιας και το δουλευεις επαγγελματικα.Αν το βosch βγηκε καλο..συνεχισε με bosch

----------


## navar

πές μας και το budget !

----------


## xrhstosmp

δε βαρε8ικες να παιζεις με "παιχνιδακια" ??και δε σου σπαει τα νευρα εν τελει αυτος ο αθλιος ηχος της υποτυπωδης κρουσης?
παρε ενα εργαλειο της ταξης του makita HR2470(FT) (oχι οτι τα bosch ειναι χειροτερα απλα δεν εχω τετοιο) και αμα τυχει σκαβεις και ολο το διαμερισμα :Lol:  :Lol: 
τσαμπα πραμα ειναι σχεδον 190Ε

----------


## Nemmesis

τζαμπα κουραζεσε με τα μη πνευματικα... κοιτα για κανα οικονομικο μακιτα... με κανα 150ρι θα εχεις μια χαρα εργαλειο... αν και λατρεια μου ειναι τα hilti

----------


## marks

δηλαδη ρε παιδια λετε να παω σε πνευματικο?
μια χαρα με εβγαλε το bosh απλα λεω οτι για να εχει τοση διαφορα τιμης με το makita μηπως θα συνεχισω να τυρανιεμαι με το bosh και δεν μαθω ποτε ποσο καλυτερο θα ηταν ενα makita? αν η μονη τους διαφορα ειναι οτι το ενα θα κρατησει 6 χρονια και το αλλο 12 δεν ψινομαι να δωσω τα διπλα λεφτα για πειτε

----------


## -nikos-

πνευματικο χωρις αλλη σκεψη αλλα μην κολας σε γνωστες μαρκες
ενας φιλος μου εχει ενα krees και εχει βγαλει πολυ δουλεια.
και τα ντε βαλτ ειναι καλα.
πνευματικο γιατι τρυπαει μονο του χωρις να σπροχνεις σαν σκλαβος

----------


## Nemmesis

ειναι kress και οχι krees... και αυτο που λες ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες μαρκες... εχω εναν βιδολοδο που ανετα βιδωνει 6ρα αυτοδιατριτη σε 5mm λαμα... επισης kress εχω και εναν γωνιακο τροχο παλι φοβερο εργαλειο... σαφως και προτεινω και αυτη την μαρκα... απλα την ξεχασα πριν...

----------


## -nikos-

και αν δεν σε χαλαει το βαρος,αυτα τα κομπρεσερακια που
φερνει το αλεξ-πακ με 45 ευρο κανουν παπαδες.ενας φιλος μου
που περναει λουκια και μονο τρυπαει ολο με τετια δουλευει.
αλλα σαν το μακιτα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ αλλο.
-
αλλα αν παρεις
μακιτα θα φοβασε συνεχως μην
στο κλεψουν σε καμια οικοδομη.

----------


## haris_216

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ τι είναι τα πνευματικά;
ως απλός χομπύστας ξέρω τα απλά και τα κρουστικά

----------


## -nikos-

> να ρωτήσω κι εγώ τι είναι τα πνευματικά;
> ως απλός χομπύστας ξέρω τα απλά και τα κρουστικά



σκεψου ενα δραπανο τοιχου που απλος το κρατας και αυτο τρυπαει

----------


## diskjohn

και εγώ θα σου πρωτινα να πάρεις ένα πνευματικό bosch με κλειστά μάτια μιας και έχει επέκταση εγγύησης μέσο του site και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σε προδώσει ποτέ

----------


## ggr

Κι εγω πνευματικο σου προτεινω, μου εχει τυχει απειρες φορες να το χρειαστω, οταν τρυπαω μπετον και παιδευομαι η πρωτη μου σκεψη ειναι αυτη. Κι εγω με ενα πρασινο bosch παιδευομαι τοσα χρονια αλλα τωρα εχω αποφασισει να παω σε κατι πιο επαγγελματικο και παραλληλα οικονομικο. Αυτο εχω επιλεξει http://www.drivastools.gr/bosch-p-5172.html

----------


## taxideytis

xm..είναι αυτά που έχουν και πνέυμα μέσα τους...κάτι σαν τον Εφραίμ ένα πράγμα...

τέλος πάντων...εχουν μια επιπλέον θέση..τρύπημα...τρύπημα με κρούση...και μόνο κρούση....δηλαδή δεν έχει περιστροφή...κάτι σαν κομπρεσσέρ χειρός....

εγώ έχω ένα skill....στα 100 ευρώ...τερατάκι...

αυτό  http://www.kounelis.com.gr/005000098...%80%93-3p.html

αλλα΄παλαιότερο μοντέλο στα 900 watt αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## Phatt

Ολοι ξερουν οτι τα πνευματικα ειναι πιο δυνατα απο τα απλα κρουστικα, αλλα δεν ξερουν το γιατι.Λοιπον η διαφορα ειναι στο οτι τα κρουστικα χρησιμοποιουν μηχανικα μεσα για να δημιουγησουν την κρουση, ενω τα πνευματικα χρησιμοποιουν αερα.

Εχε υπ'οψιν οτι καλα μηχανηματα ειναι και τα hitachi.Παντως εγω εαν ηταν για εργαλειο της δουλειας μου που το δουλευω καθε μερα δε θα σκεφτομουν 100ε πανω 100ε κατω...

----------


## marks

ψηνομαι λοιπον για πνευματικο αλλα με τις λαμες τι γινεται? βρισκουμε οτι λαμα θεμε?

----------


## -nikos-

> ψηνομαι λοιπον για πνευματικο αλλα με τις λαμες τι γινεται? βρισκουμε οτι λαμα θεμε?



αν παρεις απλο sds βρισκεις πολυ φθινα οτι θελης αν παρεις το super sds οι επιλογες σου
σε τιμες πευτουν δραματικα

----------


## Nemmesis

λαμα?
αριδα εννοεις?

----------


## chs

εγω εχω αυτο http://www.georgiadis.gr/default.asp...t=28&itmid=502 και αυτο http://www.georgiadis.gr/default.asp...cat=7&itmid=19
τα έχω αγοράσει πριν κανα τριάρι χρόνια όταν έκανα επίτιμα έναρξη επαγγέλματος το sds το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρι τώρα τριάντα φορές ενώ το εργαλείο μπαταρίας σχεδόν κάθε μέρα....... βέβαια δεν σου λέω να πάρεις ένα εργαλείο μπαταρίας και όχι ένα ηλεκτρικό..... αλλά το μπαταρίας σου λύνει τα χέρια......
το άλλο που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι αν δεν είχα το sds θα είχα κολλήσει σε αρκετές δουλειές και κύριος σε μεγάλα ξετριπιματα......για να καταλάβεις έχω ανοίξει με εικοσάρι τρυπάνι ενάμιση μέτρο τρύπα.... καλό εεεεε......
αυτό που θα σου πω είναι πάρε ένα καλό εργαλείο και πιστεψεμε αν το δουλεύεις θα στα βγάλει τα λεφτά του
αααα..... ξέχασα να σου πω ότι ψιλά ξετριπιματα μέχρι και 10mm 30cm τα κάνω με το μπαταρίας.......

----------


## marks

XA XA στην Κρητη λαμες τις λεμε εσεις δεν ξερω τα σιδερα για να τρυπησεις εξαρακια ασ πουμε που δουλευω για τις καμερες θα βρω για το πνευματικο ?

----------


## -nikos-

> XA XA στην Κρητη λαμες τις λεμε εσεις δεν ξερω τα σιδερα για να τρυπησεις εξαρακια ασ πουμε που δουλευω για τις καμερες θα βρω για το πνευματικο ?



6αρα λαμα 15cm 3.5eyro
-----------25cm 12.00eyro
ολοι εχουν λαμες-αριδες-τριπανια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> XA XA στην Κρητη λαμες τις λεμε εσεις δεν ξερω τα σιδερα για να τρυπησεις εξαρακια ασ πουμε που δουλευω για τις καμερες θα βρω για το πνευματικο ?




και τις λαμες πως λετε? λωριδες λαμαρινας?  :Smile:  
ναι... απλα τα πνευματικα δεν εχουν τσοκ... θα ζυτησεις sds "λαμες"

----------


## Ulysses

Εγω ρε παιδιά σαν τεχνικός συναγερμών έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά εργαλεία Dewalt,Bosch,Makita,Hilti,Metabo.Ολες είναι εξίσου κορυφαίες και προσωπικά τα Makita μου βγάλαν πρόβλημα,που πιστεύω έτυχε,γιατί συνάδελφοι μου κάνανε παράπονο για τις άλλες μάρκες.Τέλος πάντων τα Metabo τα βρίσκω κάπως βαριά,τα hilti πολύ ακριβά γιατί στα λεφτά αυτά παίρνω 2 εργαλεία και με πάνε σίγουρα περισσότερο καιρό.Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό,αν στο κλέψουν σε κανένα γιαπί,άλλο να κλαίω το hilti και άλλο το bosch..Τα Makita μου βγάλανε όλα πρόβλημα στο φορτιστή ή μπαταρία.Αρα προτιμώ Dewalt-Bosch.

Τώρα σαν τεχνικός συναγερμών βάζω μονίμως 6άρια ούπα σε μπετό ή τούβλο.Αρα το καλύτερο είναι να έχω έναν βιδολόγο με κρούση.Ούτε να κουβαλάω 2ο εργαλείο-τρυπάνι,ούτε να απλώνω πολλά εργαλεία στο χώρο που δουλεύω,ούτε λεφτά να ξοδευω στα παρελκόμενα του ούτε τίποτα.Για ένα δύσκολο τρύπημα σε μπετό ή χοντρή αρίδα θα έχω καβάτζα ένα πνευματικό ρεύματος.

Επίσης ο βιδολόγος καλό είναι να έχει λεντ (στην αρχή το κορόιδευα αλλά τελικά είναι απαραίτητο),η μπαταρία να είναι ιόντων λιθίου και 3Ah για να μην τελειώνει ποτέ και 14.4V και πάνω.
Απειρες φορές πήγα να τρυπήσω σκληρό πλακάκι,κυρίως κάτι γυαλιστερά ακριβά που λιώνει και η καλύτερη αρίδα,εκεί χρειάζεσαι την κρούση ενός τέτοιου βιδολόγου γιατί το οποιοδήποτε πνευματικό κάνει ζημιά αλλιώς θα πρέπει να τρυπάς με ελάχιστα πατημένη τη σκανδάλη,σταθερή ταχύτητα και κάνε το σταυρό σου μην ραγίσει όλο το πλακάκι.
Αλλά το κυριότερο πλεονέκτημα ενός βιδολόγου με κρούση είναι οτι έχεις 2 εργαλεία σε ένα.

----------


## lepouras

με βιδολόγο και κάτι ωραία διαμαντοτρυπανα (εξάρια ) που βρήκα για βιδολόγο και ησύχασα. μέχρι και μπετόν τρυπάνε ( με λίγο ζόρι φυσικά) όσο γεια πλακάκια μέχρι και γρανίτες και όλα αυτά χωρίς καμιά κρούση .

----------


## taxideytis

εγώ ψωνίζω ryobi....απ΄ έξω φυσικά....μέχρι και 100 ευρώ διαφορά το εργαλείο...
πχ.. http://www.ryobi-direct.com/acatalog/ryobi_oneplus.html

----------


## marks

Nωμίζω οτι ο οδυσέας εχει απολυτο δικιο και εχουμε ακριβως τις ιδιες αναγκες θα χρειαστω βεβαια 2 εργαλεια αφου ο βιδολογος μου δεν εχει κρουση αλλα αυτο θα κανω

----------


## taxideytis

είστε επαγγελματίες και εγώ ερασιτέχνης αλλά για πλακάκια χρησιμοποιώ ετουτα...χαλαρά, σιγανά, και άντε γεια ...η τέλεια τρύπα...
http://www.toolshouse.gr/component/v...tmpl=component

----------


## probatos

παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Επαναφέρω το θέμα 2 χρόνια μετά μιας που έχω ίδιο θέμα.

Το 500W πράσινης σειράς black and decker δράπανο με άφησε μετά από 13 χρόνια γεμάτα ζόρια...
Του άλλαξα τα φώτα από τρύπες σε τοίχους και γυψοσανίδες μέχρι χοντρό κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και αλουμινένια παντζούρια.

Μέσα σε αυτά τα χρόνια δούλεψα μερικές μάρκες ακόμα και είδα μεγάλες διαφορές και είμαι σε προβληματισμό για την επιλογή μου. 
Το πρόβλημα στο δράπανο είναι το κλασικό ¨κούρεμα" των γραναζιών του άξονα που βγαίνει από το μοτέρ και του γραναζιού που δίνει στο τσοκ.
Ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει μόνο για το δεύτερο με 6-7 ευρώ και δεν θα δουλέψει μάλλον. 

Επιλογές 

1) αγορά του επόμενου ακριβώς μοντέλου με απόλυτα συμβατά ανταλλακτικά για να δανειστώ από το παλιό άμα πάθει κάτι το καινούριο. 40€
2) αγορά ενος Makita 650W 16mm  86€ (HP1620)
3) Στα ίδια λεφτά με το makita Black and Decker 910W 16mm (KR910K-QS)
4) Black and Decker 710W 16mm 59 € (KR703-QS)
5)  Αυτή που με ψήνει παραπάνω είναι πιστολέτο  Black and Decker 710W 22mm 86€ (KD975KA-QS)

Για Dewalt  δεν το σκεφτομαι γιατί έχει αλλη σειρά με κρουστικά και άλλη με περιστροφικά 
Και Bosch όχι γιατι στην ίδια κατηγορία χρημάτων παίρνω 500W 13mm

Ακόμα θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για το αυτόματο τσοκ της Black and decker και γενικά των εταιριών (απλά η ΒnD διαφημίζει ότι έχει πρωτοποριακά) σε σχέση με τα κλασικά με το κλειδί.... για κάποιο λόγο εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο αυτά με το κλειδί για κράτημα και αντοχή
Και αφετέρου οποιαδήποτε πρόταση σας πέραν των άνω 5.
Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχει τύχει να ξαναδουλέψω πιστολέτο ποτέ ως τώρα.

Παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου με... "στοργή" μιας που είμαι σχετικά άπειρος χομπίστας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## george Mp

Για να μην σπανε τα πλακακια υπαρχουν τρυπανια της BOSCH τα MULTICONSTRUCTION τα οποια ΔΕΝ θελουν κρουση και ΟΧΙ πολλες στροφες.Για οσους τους αρεσουν οι ''καθαρες δουλειες''.

----------


## xrhstosmp

απο ολα αυτα που προτεινεις το μονο καλο με διαφορα ειναι το μακιτα.η μπλακεντεκερ εχει παψει προ πολλου να ειναι επαγγελματικη μαρκα και τις εχει μεινει μονο το ονομα,βγαζει πλεον τη "δευτερη" εραστεχνικη σειρα της ντεβαλτ.οσο για τα αυτοματα τσοκ βρισκομαστε στο 2013.....

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα αν μου επιτρεπεται να πω την γνωμη μου . Φιλε μου παρολο που ειμαι ερασιτεχνης και κανω οτι μπορω μονος μου εχουν ε περασει απο τα χεριαμου 3 δραπανα 2 bosch, το 3το πηρα Makita τυχαια που ειχα ακουσει πολυ καλο δραπανο μου εχει μμινει ομως οταν πηγα να τριπυσω μπετο κωλοσε ευτυχως ειχα ενα πνευματικο και εκανα τη δουλεια μου δεν θυμαμαι μαρκα 80ε το ειχα παρει (μου αρεσουν τα εργαλεια) και να ξερεις δεν συμφερει το εργαλειο να σε αφησει πανω στην δουλεια ειναι χασιμο κοπου και χρονου αλα και νευρων παρε ενα ωραιο εργαλειο να το εχεις να το χαιρεσαι και καλες δουλιες.

----------


## probatos

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Δεν εθεσα μαλλον σωστα το θεμα μου. 
Για ενα ερασιτεχνη με πικοιλα αντικειμενα εργασιας να πληρωσω κατι ανθεκτικο στο χρονο και στο ζορισμα χαμηλοτερης ισχυος και πιο περιορισμενης εφαρμογης η κατι που δεν ειναι και τοσο "επαγκελματικο" αλλα με περισοτερες εφαρμογες. Και τελικα η ισχυς δεν ειναι που παιζει ρολο στο ποσο θα με κουρασει μια φ10 τρυπα σε 20 ποντους τσιμεντο η θα δω διαφορα μεταξυ BnD K Makita? Συγκρινεται το πιστολετο σε ανεση με το απλο δραπανο καιας ειναι το ενακ καλης και το αλλο μετριας εταιριας????
Περιμενω με αγωνια.

----------


## lepouras

άμα θες να τρυπάς μπετό τότε πας κατευθείαν σε πνευματικό (πιστολέτο όπως λες) τώρα το θέμα μάρκας είναι πιο μεγάλη συζήτηση και λείπει και ο Κυριάκος να σε βάλει να πάρεις δάνειο :Biggrin: .

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν θες να τρυπας μπετα χωρις να βριζεις την ωρα που πεταξες τα λεφτα σου πρεπει να δωσεις +100Ευρω
με 170-220 περνεις "αφρο". το περτικαλι "πνευματικο" με την τεραστια δυναμη του 1,8joule θα σε απογοητευσει.

----------


## probatos

Καλά η ερώτηση με το μπετό θεωρητική ήταν (αλλά και όντος έχει χρειαστεί και ήταν κακή εμπειρία).
Το budget δεν μπορεί να φτάσει παραπάνω τώρα γιαυτό αναρωτιέμαι τι να πάρω... έχω βρει και εγώ εργαλιάρες με 200-250€

Οπότε συμπεραίνω από ότι μου έχετε γράψει ως τώρα, ότι για βαρύ φορτίο τα πευματικά είναι καλύτερα από δυνατά κρουστικά.
Ότι στην Balck and Decker έχει μείνει μόνο το όνομα και η χάρη έχει πάει σε άλλες όχι χωρίς λόγο πιο ακριβές εταιρίες.
Η λογική συνέχεια με πάει σε δύλημα μεταξύ:
1) KD975KA-QS
2) HP1620
Ουσιαστικά για ένα χομπίστα που θα κάνει 15-20 μερεμετια το χρόνο παίζει ρόλο η μάρκα (αντοχή σε καταπόνιση και στ χρόνο) ή το εύρος εφαρμογών ενός εργαλείου.
Νέες ερωτήσεις 
Για το πνευματικό πρέπει να πετάξω ότι τρυπάνι έχω ως τώρα, ή είναι συμβατά?
Παίζει το πνευματικό να έχει πιο πολλές φθορές από ένα απλό δράπανο?
Τελικά είναι "κατάχρηση" χρημάτων να πάρεις ένα πνευματικό για να ανοίγεις μόνο τρύπες?

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας ως τώρα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestoras

Για 15 τρύπες το χρόνο καλύτερα να πάρεις το "black and decker".
Έστω και μία τρύπα να χρειαστεί να κάνεις σε σκληρό μπετό το makita δε θα τα καταφέρει και πολύ καλά επειδή δεν είναι πνευματικό.
Για τη χρήση που το προορίζεις θα σου κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά.
Τα ερασιτεχνικά εργαλεία με προσοχή αντέχουν κι αυτά στο χρόνο.
Προσοχή σημαίνει όχι πολύ ζόρισμα στην εργασία, όχι πολλές συνεχόμενες τρύπες, όχι τραβήγματα από το καλώδιο, τακτικό ξεσκόνισμα και φύσημα στα κινούμενα μέρη (φτερωτές, σκανδάλες κτλ) και τέλος χρήση μόνο για δουλειές που προορίζονται κι εντός προδιαγραφών κατασκευαστή!
Από την άλλη η αίσθηση του να τρυπάς με επαγγελματικό εργαλείο δε συγκρίνεται (λιγότερος θόρυβος, λιγότεροι κραδασμοι, συμπλέκτης απεμπλοκής αν βρεις σίδερο, καλύτερο ζύγισμα στο χέρι) αλλά πρέπει να πληρώσεις περίπου 3πλάσια χρήματα.
Προσωπικά δουλεύω το makita 2470FT και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος αλλά για καθαρά ερασιτεχνική δουλειά και όπου το budget είναι περιορισμένο δε θα στο πρότεινα (το συγκεκριμένο έχει και αντάπτορα τσοκ και πέρνει και απλές αρίδες πχ για τρύπημα σε μέταλλο ή ξύλο ή εξαρτήματα λείανσης).

----------


## aristidis540

κι'εγω το ιδιο μακιτα με τον νεστορα εχω(μαλλον το προηγουμενο μοντελο ιδιες λειτουργιες),το εχω δωσει πολυ ζορι  :Lol: 
τωρα πλεον να παρεις δραπανο χωρις πνευματικο δεν λεει,αρα πας στο black and decker μια χαρα φενετε.
για να παρει τα απλα τρυπανια που εχεις,θελει να παιρνει ανταλακτικο τσοκ που δεν νομιζω να εχει.

----------


## antiprosopos

Καλησπέρα 
Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ.
Ψάχνω δραπανο καθαρά για οικιακή χρήση. 
Ξέρετε…., όταν χρειαστεί  καμία τρύπα για κανένα ράφι  και τέτοια. 
Τώρα θα μου πει κάνεις αν έχει κανένας γνωστός πάνε δανείσου το και είσαι οκ. 
Και αυτό γίνετε αλλά δεν μου αρέσει να ζητάω  και όταν θέλω να κάνω μια δουλεία θέλω να ξέρω ότι μπορώ να την κάνω άμεσα χωρίς να ψάχνω.   
Είδα αυτά
http://www.e-shop.gr/search_main.pht...&filter-4033=1
να πάρω κάποιο από αυτά ή δεν αξίζει;
 Μιλάμε για μπατζετ μέχρι 30 – 35 ευρώ.

----------


## plouf

για τη δουλεια που το θες βρες το φτηνοτερο και παρτο !

κοιτα να εχει κρουση ,ακι επιλογη δεξιοστροφο /αριστεροστροφο, αν και τα φτηνα πλεον έχουν (αυτα που λες βλεπω εχουν)

----------


## nestoras

Αν είναι να πάρεις από e-shop καλύτερα δώσε 6€ παραπάνω και πάρε αυτό:
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=TLS.050019

Οι λόγοι που στο προτείνω είναι ότι έχει περισσότερα watt από τα υπόλοιπα γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι αντέχει περισσότερο στο ζόρισμα από κάποια με τα μισά watt. Επίσης, έχει τσοκ με "κλειδί" που για φθηνό δράπανο είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το αυτόματο (σφίγει πολύ καλύτερα η αρίδα και δε χαλαρώνει με τους κραδασμούς ειδικά στην κρούση).
Κατά τα άλλα πρόκειτα για ερασιτεχνικό εργαλείο με αμφίβολη ποιότητα κατασκευής (όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα αυτής της σειράς κάτω των 40€ εκτός από maktec το οποίο όμως είναι μονο 230W).

----------


## bpel86

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, βρίσκομαι κι εγώ στην αναζήτηση του πρώτου μου ηλεκτρικού δράπανου το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται για ημι-επαγγελματική χρήση επομένως δεν ψάχνω ούτε κάτι της πλάκας αλλά όχι και κάτι πολύ ακριβό. Το δράπανο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επι το πλήστον για τρύπες και ξετρυπήματα. Είχα εστιάσει την προσοχή μου σε αυτό http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...no-16-mm-650-w αλλά σήμερα είδα και αυτή την προσφορά http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...etail&id=10837 Ποια η γνώμη σας? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xarry

Καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο καταρχας. Εχωντας 2 ενα της πλακας και ενα black n decker στα ιδια βαττ δεν εχω δεν πραγματικα διαφορα, οποτε και θα σου προτεινα το parkside (αν και δε βλεπω βαττ) το οποιο εχει σαφως πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες και αν ασχολεισαι με πατεντες περα απο τρυπηματα θα σε βοηθησει πολυ. Να παρεις καλα (μη σου πω τα πιο ακριβα) τρυπανια οτι δραπανο και να παρεις, εκει βλεπω εγω διαφορα.

----------


## bpel86

Το parkside ειναι 1050 Watt

----------


## lepouras

αν θα δουλέψεις ποιο πολύ σε τρυπήματα σε ντουβάρια μπετά και σκαψίματα. τότε το parkside θα σε βολέψει καλύτερα.
αν θα δουλέψεις περισσότερο(ξέχνα σκάψιμο) τρύπες σε ξύλα σίδερα και ντουβάρια (όχι μπετά ή ελάχιστο) τότε το makita.
όπως κατάλαβες διάλεξες ανάμεσα σε δύο εργαλεία με διαφορετικές δυνατότητες.
και θα συμφωνήσω στην ποιότητα των τρυπανιών. έχω κάτι διαμαντοτρύπανα της bosch που τα δουλεύω χωρίς κρούση μέχρι σε μπετά(πλακάκια ντουβάρια βούτυρο τα έχει) με κατσαβιδιέρες επαναφορτιζόμενες του κόλου.

----------


## john_b

Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα πράσινο μπος 550 βατ, ούτε θυμάμαι πόσο χρονια το έχω και το έχω ξεσκίσει κανονικά. Ποτέ δεν με πρόδωσε και τις τρύπες μου σε μπετό και τα πάντα. Μόνο τα παλιοτρυπάνια της πλάκας είναι πρόβλημα. Πρόσφατα πήρα από 2 σ ε κάθε νούμερο κοβαλτίου της μπος, ακριβούτσικα μεν αλλά, έτυχε να ανοίξω κάτι τρύπες σε χοντρό ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι και το έφαγαν για πλάκα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα, βρίσκομαι κι εγώ στην αναζήτηση του πρώτου μου ηλεκτρικού δράπανου το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται για ημι-επαγγελματική χρήση επομένως δεν ψάχνω ούτε κάτι της πλάκας αλλά όχι και κάτι πολύ ακριβό. Το δράπανο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επι το πλήστον για τρύπες και ξετρυπήματα. Είχα εστιάσει την προσοχή μου σε αυτό http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...no-16-mm-650-w αλλά σήμερα είδα και αυτή την προσφορά http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...etail&id=10837 Ποια η γνώμη σας? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων







> *Καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο καταρχας.* Εχωντας 2 ενα της πλακας και ενα black n decker στα ιδια βαττ δεν εχω δεν πραγματικα διαφορα, οποτε και θα σου προτεινα το parkside (αν και δε βλεπω βαττ) το οποιο εχει σαφως πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες και αν ασχολεισαι με πατεντες περα απο τρυπηματα θα σε βοηθησει πολυ. Να παρεις καλα (μη σου πω τα πιο ακριβα) τρυπανια οτι δραπανο και να παρεις, εκει βλεπω εγω διαφορα.




 Παιδιά, οπωε είπε και ο Χάρης, *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ*.....
Το Makita είναι περιστροφικό / παλμικο για μέταλο - ξυλο - πέτρα, ΕΝΩ του Lidl είναι SDS+ ΣΚΑΠΤΙΚΟ - ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ/ΜΠΕΤΟΝ.
 Ανάλογα με τη δουλειά που θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα διαλέξεις το ανάλογο εργαλείο...
 Για γενικής χρήσης τρυπάνι, το Makita είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ. Αν θές να γκρεμίσεις κανα τοίχο, να βγάλεις κανένα πλακάκι απ το μπάνιο, να βγάλεις τον παλιό σοβά, το SDS+ του Lidl ΙΣΩΣ να αντέχει.....

----------


## Ninetie

Να μην πάρεις του LIDL. Ότι εργαλείο και αν πήρα από αυτή τη σειρά (Parkside) έχει καταλήξει στο ράφι σε αχρηστία. Και μετά αγόρασα άλλο, για την ίδια δουλειά, από άλλη μάρκα. Έχω πετάξει 3-4 φορές λεφτά ως τώρα, δε το ξανακάνω...

Δες τη σειρά GSB της Bosch (μπλε). Στα 100€ περίπου μπορείς να πάρεις φοβερό εργαλείο, αλλά όχι για σκάψιμο.

Τα πράσινα μη τα κοιτάς, είναι για μια στο τόσο.

----------


## nestoras

> Παιδιά, οπωε είπε και ο Χάρης, *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ*.....
> Το Makita είναι περιστροφικό / παλμικο για μέταλο - ξυλο - πέτρα, ΕΝΩ του Lidl είναι SDS+ ΣΚΑΠΤΙΚΟ - ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ/ΜΠΕΤΟΝ.
>  Ανάλογα με τη δουλειά που θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα διαλέξεις το ανάλογο εργαλείο...
>  Για γενικής χρήσης τρυπάνι, το Makita είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ. Αν θές να γκρεμίσεις κανα τοίχο, να βγάλεις κανένα πλακάκι απ το μπάνιο, να βγάλεις τον παλιό σοβά, το SDS+ του Lidl ΙΣΩΣ να αντέχει.....



Του lidl έχει και επιλογή για μόνο περιστροφή χωρίς κρούση. Προσαρμόζεις τον αντάπτορα που περιλαμβάνεται και μπορείς να βάλεις και αρίδες ξύλου-σίδερου. Δεν κάνει για τρυπήματα ακριβείας εξαιτίας του "τζόγου" που προσθέτει το επιπρόσθετο τσοκ. Γενικά δε βολεύει και πάρα πολύ για τρυπήματα σε ξύλα και σίδερα και λόγω του μεγάλου μήκους που αποκτά όλο το τρυπάνι προσαρμόζοντας τον μετατροπέα. Για τρύπες ανάγκης και αν βολεύει κι ο χώρος θα κάνει τη δουλειά του όμως.

Αν και μεγάλος "φαν" της makita σε αυτή την περίπτωση εφόσον έχει αναφερθεί ότι θα γίνονται ξετρυπήματα σε τοίχους προτείνω την αγορά του parkside.

Με λίγη προσοχή και συντήρηση θα βγάλει αρκετά χρόνια (φύσημα, καθάρισμα, προστατευτικό σκόνης όταν τρυπάς σε ταβάνι κτλ).

----------


## bpel86

Μιας και θα το χρειαστώ πιο πολύ για τρυπημα και όχι σκαψίματα καταλήγω στην αγορά απλού κρουστικού και όχι πνευματικού. Θα θέσω ενά άλλο δίλημμα. Έχω ρίξει την προσοχή μου στο makita που ανέφερα και πιο πάνω http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...no-16-mm-650-w το οποίο είναι 650W χωρίς όμως βαλιτσάκι και τρυπάνια και σε αυτό το Bosch http://www.dgtools.gr/eshop/product.aspx?id=12695 το οποίο είναι 600W και περιλαμβάνει βαλιτσάκι μεταφοράς και κάποια τρυπανάκια της Bosch. Ποιο θα προτείνατε? Μιας και το βαλιτσάκι με ενδιαφέρει είναι προτιμότερο να πάρω αυτό το σετάκι ή να πάω στο makita και την αγορά έξτρα βαλίτσας και τρυπανιών που θα πάει λίγο πιο ψηλά το κόστος?

----------


## nestoras

> Μιας και θα το χρειαστώ πιο πολύ για τρυπημα και όχι σκαψίματα καταλήγω στην αγορά απλού κρουστικού και όχι πνευματικού. Θα θέσω ενά άλλο δίλημμα. Έχω ρίξει την προσοχή μου στο makita που ανέφερα και πιο πάνω http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...no-16-mm-650-w το οποίο είναι 650W χωρίς όμως βαλιτσάκι και τρυπάνια και σε αυτό το Bosch http://www.dgtools.gr/eshop/product.aspx?id=12695 το οποίο είναι 600W και περιλαμβάνει βαλιτσάκι μεταφοράς και κάποια τρυπανάκια της Bosch. Ποιο θα προτείνατε? Μιας και το βαλιτσάκι με ενδιαφέρει είναι προτιμότερο να πάρω αυτό το σετάκι ή να πάω στο makita και την αγορά έξτρα βαλίτσας και τρυπανιών που θα πάει λίγο πιο ψηλά το κόστος?



Αρκεί να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι και ένα απλό ξετρύπημα σε μπετόν μπορεί να σου "βγάλει την ψυχή" με απλό κρουστικό!

Το συγκεκριμένο BOSCH έχει το παλιό σύστημα για δεξιά-αριστερά οπότε μαντεύω ότι στις αριστερές δε θα σου δίνει φουλ ισχύ.
Κάτι που θα το καταλάβεις μόλις πάρεις τα συμπαριδιδόμενα τρυπανάκια είναι ότι η ποιότητα τους είναι κάτω του μετρίου σε σχέση με τις μεμονωμένες αρίδες!

Πάντως είναι από την επαγγελματική σειρά οπότε το δράπανο θα αντέξει χρόνια!!

----------


## bpel86

Τα 50W Περισσότερα που έχει το Makita, αξίζουν τη διαφορά;

----------


## Sakan89

Παιδιά ξεθάβω το θέμα  για να ρωτήσω το εξής  , θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πιστολέτο πνευματικό  όχι τίποτα τρελό  , ερασιτεχνικά θα το δουλεύω  , επειδή το B&K που έχω σε μια δουλειά που έκανα στο σπίτι στο  χωριό όταν πήγα να τρυπήσω γκρο μπετον ,  μου έβγαλε το λάδι. Είμαι ανάμεσα στο Verto  50G369  και στο Incgo  RH-9002 ξέρω και τα δύο είναι κινέζικα , το πρώτο και καλά πολωνικό.  Γνωρίζει κανείς τις μάρκες τα έχει δουλέψει καθόλου ? .  Το δεύτερο μπορώ να το πάρω στα 63 ευρώ απο ένα μαγαζί εδώ στην Βέροια είναι γνωστός ενός φίλου . Η χρήση θα είναι αυστηρά ερασιτεχνική.

----------


## vasilisd

Κανένα απο τα δύο. Δώσε κάτι παραπάνω και πάρε κάτι επώνυμο πχ http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1934342/Bosch-PBH-2100-RE.html. Είναι η ερασιτεχνική σειρά της bosch.

----------


## Sakan89

Απλά σκέφτηκα επειδή η χρήση του  θα είναι άντε 2 - 3 φορές τον χρόνο να μην ξεφύγω στα 100+ ευρώ  , εκεί  μετά έχει και τα MAKTEK  στις τιμές αυτές  , για την πράσινη σειρά της Bosh δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα λόγια , αλλά όπως είπα ξεφεύγω απο το budget  για την χρήση που θα του κάνω . Οπότε καλύτερα να κάτσω με το κρουστικό   το B&D.  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως  να είσαι καλά .

----------


## nestoras

> Παιδιά ξεθάβω το θέμα  για να ρωτήσω το εξής  , θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πιστολέτο πνευματικό  όχι τίποτα τρελό  , ερασιτεχνικά θα το δουλεύω  , επειδή το B&K που έχω σε μια δουλειά που έκανα στο σπίτι στο  χωριό όταν πήγα να τρυπήσω γκρο μπετον ,  μου έβγαλε το λάδι. Είμαι ανάμεσα στο Verto  50G369  και στο Incgo  RH-9002 ξέρω και τα δύο είναι κινέζικα , το πρώτο και καλά πολωνικό.  Γνωρίζει κανείς τις μάρκες τα έχει δουλέψει καθόλου ? .  Το δεύτερο μπορώ να το πάρω στα 63 ευρώ απο ένα μαγαζί εδώ στην Βέροια είναι γνωστός ενός φίλου .



Να πάρεις το πνευματικό που φέρνει το lidl με ένα πενηντάρικο. Είναι μια χαρά για ερασιτεχνική χρήση...

Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό:

http://www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde/...91%CE%9D%CE%9F

Το πλεονέκτημα έναντι των άλλων φθηνών είναι το service και η εγγύηση!!

----------


## DJman

καλησπερα,

Εχει παρει καποιος την μαρκα του lidl?(ειναι πνευματικο)

Για 1-2 φορες το χρονο θα κρατησει?
Το μεγιστο που θελω να κανω ειναι να ανοιξω μια τρυπα σε φρεατιο ανσανσερ
(ενισχυμένο μπετό)

----------


## lepouras

μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

βρε παιδια καλησπερα εγω παρολο οτι ειμαι οπαδος της κ μακιτα εχω ενα dyn  το  ειχα παρει καπου το 2003 χρωματος μπλε το εδωσα σε εναν ασχετο απο οτι αποδειχτικε και μου το ψυλομαμησε ξερει κανεις τιποτα για επισκευη αυτων των εργαλειων στον πειρεα παρακαλω ? καθοτι ειμαι απο αιγινα ευχαριστω.

----------


## nestoras

> Το μεγιστο που θελω να κανω ειναι να ανοιξω μια τρυπα σε φρεατιο ανσανσερ
> (ενισχυμένο μπετό)



Το δραπανο καλο ειναι για τα λεφτα του.

Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν η τρυπα στο φρεατιο!  :Smile: 

Περα απο το οτι δεν επιτρεπεται, τι διαμετρου τρυπα  θες να κανεις. Καλα θα ηταν να μην ξεπερασεις τις προδιαγραφες του κατασκευαστη και βαλεις καμια ποτηροκορωνα Φ63 πανω...

----------


## mikemtb

> βρε παιδια καλησπερα εγω παρολο οτι ειμαι οπαδος της κ μακιτα εχω ενα dyn  το  ειχα παρει καπου το 2003 χρωματος μπλε το εδωσα σε εναν ασχετο απο οτι αποδειχτικε και μου το ψυλομαμησε ξερει κανεις τιποτα για επισκευη αυτων των εργαλειων στον πειρεα παρακαλω ? καθοτι ειμαι απο αιγινα ευχαριστω.



Κανόνας: λεφτά γυναίκα και εργαλεία ποτέ δανεικά  :Smile:  

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ασε μαικ τη γυναικα τη δανειζω ε τα λευτα αμα τρεχανε απο μπατζακια δε μαμιεται ,αλλα ετσι ελλεγα κι εγω ηταν πολυ φιλος τι να εκανα ..... :Biggrin:

----------

mikemtb (14-05-17)

----------


## DJman

> Το δραπανο καλο ειναι για τα λεφτα του.
> 
> Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν η τρυπα στο φρεατιο! 
> 
> Περα απο το οτι δεν επιτρεπεται, τι διαμετρου τρυπα  θες να κανεις. Καλα θα ηταν να μην ξεπερασεις τις προδιαγραφες του κατασκευαστη και βαλεις καμια ποτηροκορωνα Φ63 πανω...




οχι, Φ30 μεγιστο θα κανω.Θελω να πλατύνω μια τρυπα που περνανε 3-4καλωδια lan. Το φρεατιο ειναι σε σχημα   Π  και απο την ακριβως αντιθετη μερια το εχουν
τρυπισει και εχουν περασει τους σωληνες για το εμβολο( η τρυπα αυτη ειναι 10cm χ 10cm)

----------

